# Best way to mill russian olive?



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

I've got 4-5 Russian Olive trees on my hands. About 24-30" at the bases. 8 foot long sections...lots of them. Gorgeous wood. I plan on keeping some and selling plenty of it. I don't turn wood...as I prefer slabs and tables and such. 

How should I mill this up in the method that will net me the highest sales price? Turning blanks or slabs? How much would you pay for a nice big turning blank? Or slab?


----------

